# weird poops



## BudgieFam (May 15, 2019)

Hey there!
So my female budgie Ginny is having weird poops.
Sometimes it's just water and no faeces part is formed whereas most of the times, the faces is well formed but still has a lot of water content around it.
This is happening since yesterday. I've read about Polyuria, but I'm confused because it doesn't happen always. When she wakes up in the morning, the poops look normal(no excess urine content)

She's playing a lot,chirping and eating her regular mixed seed and chews on the cuttlebone sometimes. No fruits or vegetables were given recently
What could be the reason?
(I've attached 1 image and i couldn't get the image when no faeces was formed)


----------



## BudgieFam (May 15, 2019)

I forgot to mention, her vent is clean.
No poop is stuck on the vent or nearby feathers
I noticed slight tail bobbing but I'm not sure whether it's her normal breathing or she has some problem.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

So I have had a similar problem with my female budgie, and it was hormone-related. As long as nothing changes and shes's still acting normal, keep an eye on her and make sure that you reduce the number of hours of light she's getting per day and make sure she doesn't have any nesty spots. If this continues after changing that take her to the vet.


----------



## BudgieFam (May 15, 2019)

Hunterkat said:


> So I have had a similar problem with my female budgie, and it was hormone-related. As long as nothing changes and shes's still acting normal, keep an eye on her and make sure that you reduce the number of hours of light she's getting per day and make sure she doesn't have any nesty spots. If this continues after changing that take her to the vet.


Ohh thank you so much for your help. She's acting very normal and playing the way she does everyday.
I'll do that and keep an eye on her!!
Thanks again!


----------

